# Maine Homestead Price Reduction



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

We are making plans for the next phase of our lives and are really motivated to sell our homestead. We have made a couple changes to entice more interest. We will be building our new home on the adjoining property and have changed the acreage from 21 acres to 14.20 acres (which is still a great piece of land) I do not know of any other similar property with all this has to offer. Oh yes the other change... We have reduced the price to $174,900.00 to better reflect our desire to sell.
For more information here is the link www.goatschool.com/id30.html

Thanks for looking!


----------

